# New 18th scale



## wcrotty (Sep 25, 2001)

check it out

http://rcforum.co.kr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1702&highlight=micro


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bill>> Are You guys still running 1/18th?
First 1/18th elecrtic pan car ever ???? thats what they said :freak:


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Looks rather expensive and breakable


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

wcrotty said:


> check it out
> 
> http://rcforum.co.kr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1702&highlight=micro


engh.. 

brp will run circles ;-) hehe


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

where do you put the fifth and sixth cell in that car????????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I predict this will have the same fate as the Micro RS4 -- everybody has to have one - after market companies will make "aluminum" everything for it -- and a year later you will see them all on eBay!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just a note the receiver is a new spectrum the little one. If You have not seen these they are SMALL so it looks as if there is very little space in thet area. I hope they made it so our bodies will fit but I dought they did.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yep looks like E-Bay fotter to me.... did they say the 1st 18th scale pancar??? surely I MUST have missread that!
The tires and wheels kinda look like funones size?
Maybe the BRP bodys will fit?? after all its SUPOSED to be a 18th scale pancar


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

did you check out the video on it too bad they ran it with a hot brushless system you have no idea as to what it will do stock wise


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea that spektrum is small but its a good reciver


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TEAM_lost. said:


> yea that spektrum is small but its a good reciver


Yes - I just got one for my BRP -- great little receiver!


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

okracer said:


> did you check out the video on it too bad they ran it with a hot brushless system you have no idea as to what it will do stock wise


Where can I find the video???


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

http://www.robitronic.at/download/robitronic_scalpel.wmv


----------



## wcrotty (Sep 25, 2001)

Looks like it handles great for the speed its running.

I will be getting one.

Hey Bud,

We closed down this summer. My dad sold the building so he
could move to a smaller place. It's a bummer.

Later

Bill


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The stock motor looks to be a Speed 300...

http://www.robitronic.eu/go/robitronic/($77kA8LsIWaGV8Rg8VHm_cD$)/s,showModuleObject,9_q1klWYtB,cxW0_xS0jRW2gVq14tWZrNrX7xm1dtqZgVG,4Fa0jtW3hxW2nB,8xa0nVX0_JH,nRXYoxF1m_a2usWZrNbO4FW2oxqXq58NlETOlA,nB,9VG,hxGZplWZnx70_2r1jMWYoVqZjJX-_NrLmxaYdRb1jtW-8B.html


----------



## 2000-redrider (Jun 3, 2003)

I think it looks pretty good. I'm anxious to see how it'll match up with the V2. At least now the BRP will have a seperate class to run in (against different manufacturers).


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Tower has it listed for $139.99. stock status: mid december


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow and thats Tower price. I see they have no parts listed yet.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah and you know how tower is, if they say they will have it mid december,look for it in mid feb!!besides you can already get it from wholesale sites in japan for around 100.00usd.The 1/12 scale apearance is kinda cool.but I am with bud,looks like there is not to much room to use electronics of choice, so it will be more like what ever fits.It is nice to see another company besides bud making a 2wd 1/18 scale though.every body else is focused on shrinking down their 4wd touring car tech.4wd is fun for a while but 2wd makes for better drivers,and mechanics.


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

I think it needs a new style battery strap. Put three on each side pyramid style.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

420 tech R/C >> Do You have a link to the Japan site that had them for sale?

I hear they are made in Tiawan


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks pretty cool. But like some really wise racers told me once.

K.I.S.S.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i wonder if maybe a four cell car with a speed 300 might be a good race car anyone try this out on a buds car? i know you guys have run it with six cells and you say its an insane run but i wonder if you switch to four if it would calm it down a bit and make it driveable and i also remember bud haveing a chassis that used a shock too what happened to that chassis any chance of it comeing back


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That chassis was the Pro chassis No way is it coming back. The center shock gives too much front end bite and with lots of testing Carbon fiber is not the way to go with a 1/18th car unless it is cheap thin stuff.The 300 size on 4 cell was about as fast as the stock motor on 6 cell.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so shocks isnt the way to go then


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok i just ordered a big block pod now what motor are you guys useing i dont see a 300 series motor at tower i am seeing a 370 size tho will that one work


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

370 is fine get the 6 volt if You want to be real fast. They are for airplanes and should be around $8.00


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

tower number is LXGLK3


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok cool ill go look around the lhs first before i order from them it would cost almost twice as much to ship it as to get the motor lol


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

next question anyone around oklahoma wanna race these little beasts


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so did anyone get a link to the japan site that had this car for 100 bucks


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey bud and okracer you can get them already in the states @ perfomancehobbies.com for 139.00 shipped.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

All I see are rockets ???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

They are trying to tell you something. The worlds first real pan car is a rocket!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

It had better be if it is going to try to compete with the SCVII!!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yeah i went there too and all i saw was rockets also


----------



## JSJ Racing (May 18, 2004)

ScottH said:


> It had better be if it is going to try to compete with the SCVII!!


What is a SCVII?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

buds supercar v2


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is SC18V2 the latest and first 1/18th pan car in the world. Only have had them since 2001 :drunk:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Get'em BUD!!!! Maybe your lawyer should inform the guys at robitronics that they are about 6 years too late to make that claim.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Sounds like a job for Perry Mason


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok maybe they should rephrase it to say.

The first made outside the US, hopes to compete with BRP, sorry no parts yet available in the states, we-hope-nobody-notices-we-say-we-are-the-first-when-we-are-not, maybe we will have tire for you soon & try not to break anything for a while pan car.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

AHH YES


----------



## JOKERRACING (Dec 22, 2006)

Never heard of a BRP 1/18th. pan car until the Scalpel came out. Go figure.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

maybe if youve been here for more than a day


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

funny!?...looks like a scaled down version of the first corally cars ran back in 1990's that i ran in Germany for team Germany in Euros.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I KNEW that car reminded me of something, but just could not put my finger on it.


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*scalpel link*

the U.S. link
http://www.robitronic-usa.com/


new optional parts
http://www.robitronic-usa.com/?section=news&cmd=details&newsid=196

also proto-type versions (click on British flag for English)
(top article)-(second pic.)
optional tires-(third article)
http://www.robitronic.eu/


----------

